# Tablet Dreams



## ajhuff (Feb 4, 2012)

I think I can have enough pennies saved up in the next three months to buy a tablet.

I am not interested in an iPad.

If you want to spend a lot of time typing about the virtues of the iPad, you are only wasting your time, have fun.

I am only interested in Android OS and am right now leaning toward a Toshiba Thrive unless someone has a better recommendation.

My big question regards size, is bigger better? Should I go for the whole 10 inches or is 7 inches more than adequate? :goodevil: What are the pros or cons of either size? Would really love to hear from some users. Do you have a 10" tablet and wish it was smaller or a 7" tablet and wish it was bigger?

Thanks!

-AJ


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 4, 2012)

What do you plan to do with it and how portable do you need it to be? 

I had a Kindle Fire (7") for three days before I sent it back to Amazon, because it was too small for me to have a good experience with the web browser, compared to my 10" tablet. I was disappointed because I was looking for something that was easier to carry than the 10", but was larger than a smartphone. You may have smaller fingers and not have the accuracy issues that frustrated me. 

So for me, at least, screen size trumps portability.

Rick


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 4, 2012)

Bigger is better if you plan on setting on something when you use it. It can get cumbersome holding it while using it


----------



## ajhuff (Feb 4, 2012)

Good info. Thanks! I would say almost exclusively internet use. And I think portability is a big plus but if you sent a Kindle Fire back, I think that is significant. 

Thanks!
-AJ


----------



## riverie (Feb 4, 2012)

i just bought an asus transformer prime. It's amazing, super fast, smooth, 4 core. If you can get your hand on this, i believe you'll be satisfied.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 4, 2012)

I know several people that love the transformer prime. I would consider that one top of my list. Now that I am an I-phone user I can see where some people like the I pad's but I like the power of the asus.


----------



## Keith Neal (Feb 4, 2012)

My Kindle Fire is fine for reading or a quick look-up on the web. But for browsing KKF, I put it down and go to a bigger screen.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Feb 4, 2012)

If internet is going to be the primary function I'd say go with a bigger screen. We have an iPad and my in-laws have kindle fires. The kindle is great for reading or catching a few videos on youtube. But even with the big screen I find myself zooming in to read most text. Plus who wants to have to scroll sideways to see the rest of the webpage, unless of course they are higher res than I think they are.


----------



## Pabloz (Feb 4, 2012)

We have the HP Touch Pads and had them unlocked and Android installed.....unbelievably fast plus a gazillion aps.


----------



## SeanRogerPierce (Feb 4, 2012)

If I where in the market, I would go with the Transformer Prime. Just a well rounded package.


----------



## don (Feb 4, 2012)

If you need portability, then 7" is a great size. However, if the tablet is an Internet device and used for multimedia, you'll want the 10". Where will it be used most? Quick outings away from home (subway, airport, coffee house waiting for a friend) or in the bedroom/living room surfing the Internet?


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 4, 2012)

Asus transformer prime 2.


That is all.


----------



## schanop (Feb 4, 2012)

Wish I could get my hands on starfleet issued one :begging:


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 4, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> My big question regards size, is bigger better? Should I go for the whole 10 inches or is 7 inches more than adequate?
> 
> -AJ



It's not the size of your ship. It's the ability to remain in port until all passengers have disembarked.

:OSorry. Had to do it.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 4, 2012)

:rofl2:


----------



## The Edge (Feb 4, 2012)

While I don't own a tablet, I build my own computers when the time comes for a new one. That being said, I've found Asus products to be top notch in quality and performance. If I were buying a tablet, I'd go for the Asus, in part due to my experience with everything else they make, but also because I think it would be cool to have the option to plug into a keyboard for easier typing and extended battery life.


----------



## ejd53 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have both an iPad and a Kindle fire. The fire is fine for reading, not that great for the internet. If I were buying now, I would go with the Asus hands down.


----------

